# Returning to Hebden Bridge, Friday 16th/Saturday 17th November (with added Beer Fest)



## William of Walworth (Nov 6, 2007)

Really looking forward to this very welcome return to West Yorkshire's capital of -ness in just under two weeks time.

Deb has never been to Yorkshire  and she is really keen on this too ...

She is driving me up the Friday afternoon, 16th November, and we will be in circulation from early Friday evening onwards, we are staying over til Sunday.

We'll be staying with our non-Urban friends Flip and Mrs Flip (of efestivals), now Hebden residents , but the mooses and Tort and MsShirl all know about this and all are likely to be around .... but if any other Northern Urbanites fancies a few pints and some social time on either Friday evening or Saturday, then come along!

There will be even more quality ales than usual at the very wonderful Fox and Goose in Hebden over the weekend -- they're having a beer festival. Can't find specific details of the fest, but apparantly there'll be 12 to 15 extra beers ...

Plus All Roots North at the ale-friendly and excellent Trades Club on Saturday 17th, hopefully til quite late ... if you're in the mood for dancing etc.

Get yer drinking and socialising boots on for yet another stint of Hebden madness!

Northernhoard, 4thwrite, sojourner, others?


----------



## Tort (Nov 6, 2007)

Well seeing as Hebden is rapidly becoming my home from home it'd be rude not to   Will have a few others in tow as well.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Nov 6, 2007)

Tort said:
			
		

> Well seeing as Hebden is rapidly becoming my home from home it'd be rude not to   Will have a few others in tow as well.



You are spending rather a lot of time here, I hope it won't affect the house prices


----------



## Tort (Nov 6, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> You are spending rather a lot of time here, I hope it won't affect the house prices



Pot / Kettle


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Nov 6, 2007)

Tort said:
			
		

> Pot / Kettle



At least in your frock you'd just look like one more lesbian   Maybe you should bring one of your very fetching outfits to wear for the weekend


----------



## strange-fish (Nov 6, 2007)

Do continue - this is getting interesting .....


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Nov 6, 2007)

strange-fish said:
			
		

> Do continue - this is getting interesting .....



oops sorry, I just thought you'd enjoy him wearing a frock 





anyway, I thought you'd gone to the cinema, I'm just having a small drink!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 6, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> At least in your frock you'd just look like one more lesbian   Maybe you should bring one of your very fetching outfits to wear for the weekend


Yeh, but tort'd count as one of the more interesting and lively lesbians of Heb  

Ohhhh...I wanna come to this...but can I justify it??


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Nov 6, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Yeh, but tort'd count as one of the more interesting and lively lesbians of Heb
> 
> Ohhhh...I wanna come to this...but can I justify it??



Who do you need to justify it too?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 6, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Who do you need to justify it too?


My bank account


----------



## lemontop (Nov 6, 2007)

Ah just seen this thread title. Haven't been to Hebden Bridge in 10 years but used to go all the time when I was a student and living in Bradford / Leeds and really loved it. What a blast from the past. Can't make the drinks but would love to go back there. Had completely forgotten about the place.


----------



## strange-fish (Nov 6, 2007)

anyway, I thought you'd gone to the cinema, I'm just having a small drink![/QUOTE]

I did -  small - that would be a first then


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 7, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> My bank account



That's a shame, I hope you can find some way to make it, even if just for a while ... part of Saturday or something ...

Where there's a will there's a pint ...  

 at idea of Tort 'blending in' with the lesbians ...


----------



## Superape (Nov 7, 2007)

And for those of you around the weekend before, Axis Sound are doing another reggae session at Marshall's bar on Sat Nov 10th.

We'll have to see if we can nip over for some Fox & Goosing at some point for William's Weekender


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Nov 7, 2007)

Superape said:
			
		

> And for those of you around the weekend before, Axis Sound are doing another reggae session at Marshall's bar on Sat Nov 10th.



The last reggae session was stonkingly good. I wish I could make this one but I'll be in Suffolk for the weekend.
Anyone who can make it should do, it's well worth any effort


----------



## sojourner (Nov 7, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> The last reggae session was stonkingly good. I wish I could make this one but I'll be in Suffolk for the weekend.
> *Anyone who can make it should do, it's well worth any effort *


Seconded  

I shall try to make this - would love to meet the famous Deb, and catch up with you chuck


----------



## strange-fish (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey... make it 'I will' rather than a try !   would be great to see you again!


----------



## Tort (Nov 7, 2007)

The frocks thing is so last summer!  Next year I'm making do with body paint!


----------



## Tort (Nov 7, 2007)

strange-fish said:
			
		

> Hey... make it 'I will'



Missing You!  Even if you do type in Yoda-speak.  

x

Bucket for MsShirl


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Nov 7, 2007)

Tort said:
			
		

> *Missing You!  Even if you do type in Yoda-speak.  *x
> 
> Bucket for MsShirl




Yuk, stop being soppy  

you two will be holding hands in public next


----------



## Spion (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll be in HB this w/e, but I might get across on the 16th/17th too


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 9, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> you two will be holding hands in public next



What's wrong with that?  

Spion -- yes, come along man! I'll hold your hand too, if you like ...  

for 3 seconds ...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm afraid I won't be coming along to this...still recovering from last weekend, mad busy in work, and might be going to see Damo Suzuki on the 17th in St Helens

Have fun y'all.  At least the Fox and Goose won't run out of Erdinger if I'm not there


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry to miss you sojourner  but I guess we'll still meet up at some other point ....

However, just noticed this, missed it before ...




			
				Superape said:
			
		

> We'll have to see if we can nip over for some Fox & Goosing at some point for William's Weekender



Do it man!!! Twill be good to see you


----------



## moose (Nov 12, 2007)

So what are peeps doing? Beer or music with beer?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Nov 13, 2007)

I thought it was beer on Saturday night in the Fox and Goose but I may be wrong, I often am


----------



## moose (Nov 13, 2007)

William mentioned something at the Trades, just wondering if most people were going to that or t'pub


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 13, 2007)

*Family troubles *

Both we hope, well that was the plan I was thinking. Fox the main part of the evening, dancing down the road late. And the Trades does good beer too 

BUT!!
Bad news just up from when my brother called early this morning.

Anxiously waiting for him to call back to make sure I can still make this

My elderly aunt in Denmark (my mum's sister -- we've not seen her for 20 or so years) died at the weekend, and it's so far uncertain whether my brother will be taking my mum from Stansted Thursday evening for the funeral in Odense on Friday. If so, I will have to look after my dad at home until late Friday afternoon at the earliest ... he's very frail and will need to be cooked for.

Still MIGHT make it for Saturday even if this does happen, and Deb is encouraging,  but just now I'm 

Chances 50/50 at the moment, will post an update later.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 13, 2007)

Just had an inconclusive, but mildly encouraging,  conversation with my brother, and the above could be a shortlived concern, Denmark trip now looking less likely for them. Confirmation later, I hope ..... there'll be more phone chats early this evening  

<bites nails>

ETA, 4:45 : Eight and a half hour panic  now officially over! Yay!! 
Just spoken to my mum, who's been discussing stuff with my brother. Outcome : Hebden Bridge is still ON!! 
They'll be heading for Denmark to see my cousins in December or January, now ... various logistical reasons why getting to the actual funeral on Friday in central Denmark!! was too difficult. My mum and my brother and my cousins are all fine with this ...

As you were, see you all on Friday and/or Sat ......


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 14, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Fox the main part of the evening, *dancing down the road late*. And the Trades does good beer too



Oh yes!!  

Dancing down the hill will be expected, as well as at the Trades!!!


----------



## Tort (Nov 14, 2007)

What time we kicking off on Saturday then?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Nov 14, 2007)

Tort said:
			
		

> What time we kicking off on Saturday then?



What time do you want to kick off chuck? I will be available for entertainment from about 4pm.  

If folk are wanting to eat first and start later then we could set a start time at the Fox and Goose but as William started this thread I think we should make him come up with a plan


----------



## strange-fish (Nov 14, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> What time do you want to kick off chuck? I will be available for entertainment from about 4pm.
> 
> If folk are wanting to eat first and start later then we could set a start time at the Fox and Goose but as William started this thread I think we should make him come up with a plan



Mmm... will you now  

I agree it's down to William then!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 14, 2007)

*Saturday at the Fox and Goose*

<plucks random time out of air, without consulting anyone  >

7 to 7:30?

Can refine this by text Tort/Shirl/moose, as necessary 

Flip warns me the F and G will get crowded, the beer fest will be pretty popular, so we may end up pushing off to music/dancing at the Trades (where there will still be great beer) a little earlier ... like 10 or something.

Wrap up warm -- if it doesn't rain, we can linger on the roof garden at the Fox, where smoking for those who do is also allowed ...


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Nov 14, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Wrap up warm -- if it doesn't rain, we can linger on the roof garden at the Fox, where smoking for those who do is also allowed ...




It's not going to rain


----------



## moose (Nov 14, 2007)

Assuming I don't have to work  we'll be there at some point. We have a match at Bamber Bridge, then need some scran before heading to Hebden, so I guess it will be about 8ish.


----------



## moose (Nov 15, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> It's not going to rain


Er... according to the Met Office, it's going to leather it down all day and night


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 15, 2007)

I expect no different. It's the grim bloody North 

See you Saturday moose!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 15, 2007)

*Confirmed!*

Grim Northern weather in Hebden for Saturday especially

Bring warm clothes and waterproofs!!

I'm bringing proper boots too ...

But I'll get the Authentic Yorkshire Experience (R, TM) this time. In March and August, the weather was uncharacteristically gorgeous!!


----------



## strange-fish (Nov 15, 2007)

It's sunny, still and rather lovely here today - obviously the weather has decided to change in honour of the Southerners arriving


----------



## Tort (Nov 15, 2007)

Woohoo!  Indoor games weekend!


----------



## Superape (Nov 15, 2007)

Bugger - I'm going to have to cry off this 

Can't make Friday, and Saturday my mother's coming over in the late afternoon/evening so I have to pick her up from Halifax station (which also means staying compos mentis until the car's been put to bed grrrr).

Any Urbanites at a loose end on Saturday daytime who wish to pop over to say hello Chez Nous are most welcome tho


----------



## aqua (Nov 15, 2007)

Tort said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  Indoor games weekend!


why is it coming from you that makes me feel all yucky?


----------



## moose (Nov 15, 2007)

Superape said:
			
		

> my mother's coming over in the late afternoon/evening so I have to pick her up from Halifax station (which also means staying compos mentis until the car's been put to bed grrrr).


Bring yer mam with you and get the bus back


----------



## JTG (Nov 15, 2007)

Tort said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  Indoor games weekend!


----------



## Superape (Nov 15, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

>



I'll see your cheesy picture & raise you a whole raft of Indoor League on Youtube


----------



## Spion (Nov 15, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

>


Teehee, I used to watch that


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 16, 2007)

*Remember, your forecast can go up as well as down! *

Yay! Saturday's turned nice in the revised forecast!  

Was a black cloud and two raindrops yesterday, and 23 mph winds,  now it's a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 and 12 mph wind ...

7C is chilly mind! 

And Sunday shows a snowflake!! 

Just setting off, see you all later .....


----------



## Tort (Nov 16, 2007)

Is anybody taking bets on whether William will arrive at the pub wearing his plastic trousers?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Nov 16, 2007)

Tort said:
			
		

> Is anybody taking bets on whether William will arrive at the pub wearing his plastic trousers?


No but I'm taking bets on your outfit


----------



## Zak Bionic (Nov 17, 2007)

Mr. Bionic will be appearing with wife in tow.

Should be at the pub from teatime, cos I'm not a southerner.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Nov 17, 2007)

Zak Bionic said:
			
		

> Mr. Bionic will be appearing with wife in tow.
> 
> Should be at the pub from teatime, cos I'm not a southerner.



May be a bit later than tea time but I'll be there earlyish, see you there


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2007)

Zak Bionic said:
			
		

> Mr. Bionic will be appearing with wife in tow.
> 
> Should be at the pub from teatime, cos I'm not a southerner.


You ARE Eli Dingle, or I want my money back


Can someone please take a photo of Zak, so I can prove to myself I wasn't just pissed? Every single time I've watched emmerdale since that night, I've been convinced


----------



## Zak Bionic (Nov 18, 2007)

I avoided cameras. NO PAPPARRAZI please! 

*hides*


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2007)

Zak Bionic said:
			
		

> I avoided cameras. NO PAPPARRAZI please!
> 
> *hides*


 

Now I'll have to wait for the next one before I find out - and that's only IF you turn up


----------



## moose (Nov 18, 2007)

Well that was fun  Mmmmmm lovely beer! 
My liver has made itself a paper boat and sailed off up the canal, I fear.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 19, 2007)

What a great weekend -- Deb *loved* Hebden Bridge ... so did I


----------



## han (Nov 19, 2007)

Hebden's great isn't it!


----------



## moose (Nov 19, 2007)

Apart from being full of hippies 

Incidentally I can report that I acquired 3 plastic carrier bags to house my shopping whilst I was out and about in Hebden yesterday - so much for the so-called ban!


----------



## strange-fish (Nov 19, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Well that was fun  Mmmmmm lovely beer!
> My liver has made itself a paper boat and sailed off up the canal, I fear.



Yep...  mine too - but I fear a tad further than the canal     
But recovered it now.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Nov 21, 2007)

Well that was a brilliant night and my liver is just tickety boo   

I loved the beer and the Trades was fun even though it was quiet in there. Lets do it again soon, I'm sure we can find a good excuse


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2007)

Where's the friggin' fotos then?!


----------



## Tort (Nov 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Where's the friggin' fotos then?!



I have some of Strange-Fish's cat wearing reindeer horns.  Will they do?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Nov 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Where's the friggin' fotos then?!



I took a couple of pics of zac but they're strictly for soj's personal use


----------



## Zak Bionic (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I took a couple of pics of zac but they're strictly for soj's personal use


Only just seen this - so, where the buggery bollocks are they? Eh?


----------

